# leo egg hatched



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

after 6 weeks of waiting my lil leo egg has just hatched on friday i was amazed to look in the tub and see a cute lil gecko lookin up at me :flrt:
ill be posting pics soon, im trying to figure out what morph it is cos its dad is shct and its mum is a high yellow. but the weird thing is the gecko is actually quite large for a 3 day old, could you tell me how big they usually are when first hatched?
thanx for lookin,
Saff x


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

finaly got round to taking pics while cleaning it out:
























(the pics were taken on phone so not that good)
could anyone tell be what morph it is or what u think it could be?
thanks for lookin  ,
Saffy x


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I think hypo and a nice one at that :no1:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

thank you  the gecko is actually quite big for its age as it is a week old today


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

looks very orange in the third pic is it that orange or is it the camera lighting?


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

no it is very quite orange, the lighting wasnt good on anyof the pics im afraid. ill take some more when i next get chance


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Saff said:


> no it is very quite orange, the lighting wasnt good on anyof the pics im afraid. ill take some more when i next get chance


then if it is very orange could possibly be a tangerine : victory:


----------



## Ashley cook (Sep 13, 2008)

amazing looking gecko,gratz on the hatch:2thumb:


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

i had one hu hatched like this
turned out to b a hypo
but dont think was as orangey as this
congrats anyway
:2thumb:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for all your comments! i think we'll be keeping this one since its my first hatchling. Ill try take some better pictures later.
thanks for lookin,
Saffy x


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Very orange and very beautiful - good work!


----------



## Muzz (Aug 3, 2007)

Well done the gecko looks beautifu;


----------



## SSmode (Sep 23, 2008)

Aw! He is luvvverly!!!:flrt:


----------



## yingyang_gal (May 20, 2008)

*Hypo Tangerine?*

Thats one nice lil gecko u got there matey!!! Looks very orange and black in the pics. Id say was a hypo tangerine myself.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

they are really ccute :blush:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

At the mo` it`s an abherent tangerine - but could very well turn out to be a hypo!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

omg such a nice gecko


----------

